# feeder gold fish?



## shedmyskin78 (Feb 27, 2005)

what is the tech. name for feeder gold fish? I just got my first tank from a friend used. She got tired of doing the fish thing and had just moved and hadnt set it back up yet. She gave me her two remaining fish. 1 is a feeder gold fish she got. She liked feeders cause she felt like she was saving it.  I kinda agreed. So I have him, and this lil ass cat fish I dont know the tech. name of along with a couple oto's in a I think its a 50 gallon tank. anyway...my original question....what is the tech. name for those .12 cent gold fish? I was also going to get 1 more feeder guy so Chuck Norris (the current gold fish) has a friend.


----------



## Fishfirst (Jan 24, 2005)

comet goldfish


----------



## fish_doc (Jan 31, 2005)

They are comets in most cases. ONce in awhile you can get other kinds as breeders cull their fry out.


----------



## shedmyskin78 (Feb 27, 2005)

oh ok, that is what I was thinking. Was not sure though. I have 2 Dojo Loaches coming in thur. to keep him company along with the 2 little oto catfish. I am thinking this might be as many fish as I wanna put into the tank. Its a 40 gallon tank I believe.


----------



## aquariumfishguy (Jan 18, 2005)

Actually, some would say for one comet goldfish, 40 gallons is pushing it. They are huge fish, need lots of room to roam as they swim in quick bursts. I would say not to get many fish right now, until you can see how it works out. I definately wouldn't get another comet to go with him. They are best suited for outdoor ponds.


----------



## shedmyskin78 (Feb 27, 2005)

ok, well hes pretty small right now....he was a .12 cent feeder guy...I know of people in my town with a big beutiful koi/gold fish pond, if he gets to big. I'll prob. bring him there, I am sure they wouldnt care.


----------



## Fishfirst (Jan 24, 2005)

awesome... good luck!


----------

